# Best All Around Interior Paint?



## cuttingedge (May 5, 2014)

Ok painting friends, what is your choice for the best all around interior paint , mainly talking flat , flat enamel, eggshell and satin? There are SO many paints out there . I know nothing really ever covers in one coat but its frustrating to pay out $30 or more bucks a gallon and it not cover very well. I try to use the best Wooster and Purdy covers. Also, what are your overall thoughts on "paint in primer " in one. I don't see much difference in it at all. An Ace Royal paint covers just as nice as some of these paint and primer paints.
So far I have used S.W. , Behr, Ace, True Value, Pittsburgh. I like SW but they are an easy half hour drive for me. Benjamin moore is even farther. Your opinions matter to me. Thanks from Joe in N.W. Indiana.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Whats the closest store and how long have you been doing this.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

I poor lemonade in flour and add food colorant for color
It is wicked goood


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

out of the list you provided

Manor Hall (PPG)


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

This is kinda like asking what the best all around car is.

Comprende?


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

I like Aura!


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

I like SW. Anybody got popcorn.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

I used Ace Royal for a job once--let the HO purchase the paint. I will never use it again unless I have not worked for a couple of months a need to pay the bills. Worst paint that I have every used--nothing good to say about it. Three days after I put the first coat on it was still tacky. And, it looked terrible.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

chrisn said:


> out of the list you provided
> 
> Manor Hall (PPG)



Love this stuff--the Interior/Exterior Gloss is one of my favorite trim paints.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Pete the Painter said:


> I used Ace Royal for a job once--let the HO purchase the paint. I will never use it again unless I have not worked for a couple of months a need to pay the bills. Worst paint that I have every used--nothing good to say about it. Three days after I put the first coat on it was still tacky. And, it looked terrible.



That happened to me too. Semi gloss in a bathroom, didn't dry for days. 

I'm trying to like Ultra Spec. Decided to start using for the bulk of our interior painting. I would have to say my favorite wall paint that I've used recently is Emerald, but I don't like SW much at the moment and don't use it often.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Sher scrub all day $15.00/gallon all day


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> That happened to me too. Semi gloss in a bathroom, didn't dry for days.
> 
> I'm trying to like Ultra Spec. Decided to start using for the bulk of our interior painting. I would have to say my favorite wall paint that I've used recently is Emerald, but I don't like SW much at the moment and don't use it often.


Same with me--it was semi gloss in a small bathroom/laundry room. I had painted the walls in another bathroom for the HO with it, and it was just terrible. They bought the Clark and Kensington for the trim, which I liked a lot more, and asked them to purchase it for the smaller bathroom. I guess they wanted to save a few bucks. I just don't get it--pay a professional and use the cheapest paint you can find. :wallbash:


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

I've used a fair amount of Sher-Scrub and for the price it does work quite well. I don't know if I'd say it is the best all around paint though.


----------



## MSJ Painting (Jan 27, 2013)

paintball head said:


> I've used a fair amount of Sher-Scrub and for the price it does work quite well. I don't know if I'd say it is the best all around paint though.


Lmao. Sher-Scrub????? 

Emerald is great paint. 50ish per gallon. Aura is nice. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

^^^^LMAO at you for your lack of reading comprehension. Did I say it was the best?


----------



## cuttingedge (May 5, 2014)

Been doing this a long time...however there is a lot of paint plus primer and there are now a lot of choices. Its a half hour drive to S.Williams. . Ace Clark & Kensington is a good paint and it saves me a half hour drive every day. So, I would like some suggestions that's all. Thanks!.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Doesnt your sherwin williams deliver? For Sw I like cashmere for walls, superpaint for trim.


----------



## paintpro6809 (Apr 11, 2014)

Paint and primer in one is nothing but a marketing gimmic. If you read the data page it says: if you're painting over a dark color with a light one, you need a primer. Painting a semi-gloss with a satin or flat? Need a primer. Painting a large area of bare dryawall? need a primer. It is marketing genius and nothing else. Behr created the concept, and they NEVER CLAIMED it gave one coat coverage. People assumed it, and they just never corrected them. I saw a sign in HD once that said "Behr Premium Plus Ultra may require several coats to achieve color." They must have had several complaints. That said, P&P paints tend to be a bit thicker than their counterparts.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

cuttingedge said:


> Ok painting friends, what is your choice for the best all around interior paint , mainly talking flat , flat enamel, eggshell and satin? There are SO many paints out there . I know nothing really ever covers in one coat but its frustrating to pay out $30 or more bucks a gallon and it not cover very well. I try to use the best Wooster and Purdy covers. Also, what are your overall thoughts on "paint in primer " in one. I don't see much difference in it at all. An Ace Royal paint covers just as nice as some of these paint and primer paints.
> So far I have used S.W. , Behr, Ace, True Value, Pittsburgh. I like SW but they are an easy half hour drive for me. Benjamin moore is even farther. Your opinions matter to me. Thanks from Joe in N.W. Indiana.


Well white clay and crushed berries is the best I have found it has proven to last for years just look at the cave paintings in France.


----------



## SprayCutAndRoll (Oct 12, 2013)

Northwest_painter said:


> Well white clay and crushed berries is the best I have found it has proven to last for years just look at the cave paintings in France.


Atta'boy!


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm a big Dulux guy, ICI for you yanks down south. I use lifemaster because of the washability and the price, but for coverage diamond is the bomb diggity. I'm doing a new basement suite with diamond flat on new drywall (sprayed white flat no back roll) then one coat diamond flat and it looks finished

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

paintball head said:


> I've used a fair amount of Sher-Scrub and for the price it does work quite well. I don't know if I'd say it is the best all around paint though.


 
nobody in their right mind would anyway:whistling2:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

If I have to choose just one line to work with it'd be SW Cashmere. :yes: That paint is a dream to apply.

The flat enamel has great coverage with some added durability. The low luster is a great satin, my only critique is it's a hair too shinny. 

Medium luster on trim is surprisingly nice. We recently did a side by side comparison between cashmere medium luster and latex Pro Classic. It wasn't even close, cashmere was smoother, felt harder, and had a better overall appearance. Again my only critique is that it's a tad shinier than most semi gloss paints.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyePainter (Feb 14, 2014)

cuttingedge said:


> Ok painting friends, what is your choice for the best all around interior paint , mainly talking flat , flat enamel, eggshell and satin? There are SO many paints out there . I know nothing really ever covers in one coat but its frustrating to pay out $30 or more bucks a gallon and it not cover very well. I try to use the best Wooster and Purdy covers. Also, what are your overall thoughts on "paint in primer " in one. I don't see much difference in it at all. An Ace Royal paint covers just as nice as some of these paint and primer paints.
> So far I have used S.W. , Behr, Ace, True Value, Pittsburgh. I like SW but they are an easy half hour drive for me. Benjamin moore is even farther. Your opinions matter to me. Thanks from Joe in N.W. Indiana.


First off, let me say that you are right about there's no paint that will truely cover in 1 coat. Out of the brands you've listed, I really like PPG/Pittsburgh paints. I recently used it on a job and I was impressed. Unfortunately, there's no BM stores in my town anymore, so I don't use it. Ace & True Value paints SUCK IMO. When it comes to SW, it depends on the customer. If there just looking for a quick coat that's cheap so they can freshen it up or put the house on the market, I usually recommend Sher Scrub. If they want it really good and don't mind the bigger investment, I recommend Emerald. I think the "Paint In Primer In One" line is a BS marketing gimmick to trick HO'ers into thinking that it will cover so good they don't need primer. If you look on SW Property Management label, it says it has primer. And it doesn't cover worth a damn!


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Lots of paints will cover lots of things in one coat, I do it often. 4 mil gentlemen.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

MSJ Painting said:


> Lmao. Sher-Scrub?????
> 
> Emerald is great paint. 50ish per gallon. Aura is nice.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


What is it that you like about Emerald? I just used it for the first time in my own house (I likes to experiment first) and I'm not that impressed. In comparison to Aura and Regal Select, it's more prone to run during application. It also does not seem to be truly "self-priming" as I have found RS and Aura to be. As a test, I left ONE of my patches unprimed and, after two coats, that patch flashed. I never prime my patches if using RS or Aura and they never flash. 

Additionally, Emerald doesn't seem to touch up well. I added a third coat to that patch area (which is still flashing) and you can see the small area around the patch where the 3rd coat went. This I would expect with a satin or eggshell sheen, but not a matte sheen.


----------



## SprayCutAndRoll (Oct 12, 2013)

804 Paint said:


> What is it that you like about Emerald? I just used it for the first time in my own house (I likes to experiment first) and I'm not that impressed. In comparison to Aura and Regal Select, it's more prone to run during application. It also does not seem to be truly "self-priming" as I have found RS and Aura to be. As a test, I left ONE of my patches unprimed and, after two coats, that patch flashed. I never prime my patches if using RS or Aura and they never flash.
> 
> Additionally, Emerald doesn't seem to touch up well. I added a third coat to that patch area (which is still flashing) and you can see the small area around the patch where the 3rd coat went. This I would expect with a satin or eggshell sheen, but not a matte sheen.


I once did two top coats of RS on a huge drywall patch, would've never even guessed it was there.


----------



## ComplexVisuals (Mar 13, 2014)

BuckeyePainter said:


> First off, let me say that you are right about there's no paint that will truely cover in 1 coat. Out of the brands you've listed, I really like PPG/Pittsburgh paints. I recently used it on a job and I was impressed. Unfortunately, there's no BM stores in my town anymore, so I don't use it. Ace & True Value paints SUCK IMO. When it comes to SW, it depends on the customer. If there just looking for a quick coat that's cheap so they can freshen it up or put the house on the market, I usually recommend Sher Scrub. If they want it really good and don't mind the bigger investment, I recommend Emerald. I think the "Paint In Primer In One" line is a BS marketing gimmick to trick HO'ers into thinking that it will cover so good they don't need primer. If you look on SW Property Management label, it says it has primer. And it doesn't cover worth a damn!


 why isn't there anymore bm stores near you? They go out of business?


----------



## BuckeyePainter (Feb 14, 2014)

It's complicated. We used to have a Miller Bros Paints that carried BM, but they closed about 5-6 years ago. Same thing happened with our local MAB Paints store. SW in combination with big box stores forced the small paint-exclusive stores out of business, with the exception of one, Porter Paints. They carry PPG paints, but neither location is really convenient for most jobs.


----------



## ComplexVisuals (Mar 13, 2014)

BuckeyePainter said:


> It's complicated. We used to have a Miller Bros Paints that carried BM, but they closed about 5-6 years ago. Same thing happened with our local MAB Paints store. SW in combination with big box stores forced the small paint-exclusive stores out of business, with the exception of one, Porter Paints. They carry PPG paints, but neither location is really convenient for most jobs.


. I'm just surprised your Sherwin
Williams put out your bm stores... Over here sherwin Williams is a good brand, but Cali, and bm are the main two used by most contractors.


----------



## BuckeyePainter (Feb 14, 2014)

Yeah, I know it's weird. I basically have Lowe's, HD, Menard's, Ace, Sears, Porter or SW as my paint store choices. I usually end up going to Menard's cuz they carry Pittsburgh.


----------



## goodasgoldpainting (Jan 28, 2014)

In my opinion I love sherwin williams cashmere. Goes on smooth and looks great


----------



## MSJ Painting (Jan 27, 2013)

804 Paint said:


> What is it that you like about Emerald? I just used it for the first time in my own house (I likes to experiment first) and I'm not that impressed. In comparison to Aura and Regal Select, it's more prone to run during application. It also does not seem to be truly "self-priming" as I have found RS and Aura to be. As a test, I left ONE of my patches unprimed and, after two coats, that patch flashed. I never prime my patches if using RS or Aura and they never flash.
> 
> Additionally, Emerald doesn't seem to touch up well. I added a third coat to that patch area (which is still flashing) and you can see the small area around the patch where the 3rd coat went. This I would expect with a satin or eggshell sheen, but not a matte sheen.


I have never had an issue with flashing with emerald matte. I always sand and prime with at least a quick hit of finish coat prior to painting. Perhaps the flashing is a result of poor finishing. I would expect any repairs to not flash if properly done, primed then painted. If it flashes, reskim, sand and prime. Dont blame the paint. 

I dont expect any paint to cover in 1 coat unless it is a sheen and color match, or I am spraying. Its the ones that take 3 or 4 coats to cover that drive me crazy. ..labor is way more expensive than material, why not spend a few more bucks to get better coverage. Menards for paint? Thats worse than hd or blowes imo

Sent from my SCH-I535 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

MSJ Painting said:


> I have never had an issue with flashing with emerald matte. I always sand and prime with at least a quick hit of finish coat prior to painting. Perhaps the flashing is a result of poor finishing. I would expect any repairs to not flash if properly done, primed then painted. If it flashes, reskim, sand and prime. Dont blame the paint.


I said that I chose not to prime ONE patch (as a test), and that is the one that flashed. The others I hit with 123 first and they did not flash. BUT, I do not have to prime any of my patches when painting with Aura or Regal Select; they never flash. So I'm not "blaming the paint", just comparing SW's top with BM's top, all of which are "self priming." I'm also saying I can see touch up spots with Emerald matte, which I'm quite surprised over.

Regardless, I'm asking you what it is you like about Emerald that makes it great. Can you elaborate? I'm asking because I'm truly interested and my first experience with it doesn't impress me when compared to BM's best.


----------



## MarkSW (May 11, 2014)

Superpaint satin, or duration home, or emerald. Superior washability and holdup. Expensive tho 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## MSJ Painting (Jan 27, 2013)

804 Paint said:


> I said that I chose not to prime ONE patch (as a test), and that is the one that flashed. The others I hit with 123 first and they did not flash. BUT, I do not have to prime any of my patches when painting with Aura or Regal Select; they never flash. So I'm not "blaming the paint", just comparing SW's top with BM's top, all of which are "self priming." I'm also saying I can see touch up spots with Emerald matte, which I'm quite surprised over.
> 
> Regardless, I'm asking you what it is you like about Emerald that makes it great. Can you elaborate? I'm asking because I'm truly interested and my first experience with it doesn't impress me when compared to BM's best.


Emerald matte has never given me the issues with touch up or flashing before. That is what I like about it. If you have had issues with flashing over unprimed mud spots or touch ups flashing, I am unsure as to why. I can only speak for my experience which has been all positive. I find that it covers great, is super easy to apply, and we have yet to get a call back as far as durability and washable sides go. I have had to apply more coats with deeper bases, but that is to be expected regardless imo. I have never had any issues with aura either, I just use sw more frequently as they are everywhere here and there are only 3 bm retailers in Columbus. 

Sorry if I came off as a jerk with my earlier comment. No harm intended. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Rob27shred (May 12, 2014)

paintpro6809 said:


> Paint and primer in one is nothing but a marketing gimmic. If you read the data page it says: if you're painting over a dark color with a light one, you need a primer. Painting a semi-gloss with a satin or flat? Need a primer. Painting a large area of bare dryawall? need a primer. It is marketing genius and nothing else. Behr created the concept, and they NEVER CLAIMED it gave one coat coverage. People assumed it, and they just never corrected them. I saw a sign in HD once that said "Behr Premium Plus Ultra may require several coats to achieve color." They must have had several complaints. That said, P&P paints tend to be a bit thicker than their counterparts.


+1 for you sir. I concur with the paint + primer being a gimmic & have ways operated under that assumption. The company I work for now is owned by 2 former SW sales reps & they more than confirmed my suspicions of paint + primer products. The devil is in the details, always read the fine print!


----------



## Huntercoatings (Aug 16, 2013)

If you have access to porter paints, their silken touch line is very nice, but it's labeled as a paint, primer, and stain repellent in one. Damn marketing gimick, its a nice finish though. Flow's real nice. I'm sure its just relabeled manor hall..


----------



## bklynboy1970 (Oct 8, 2013)

IMMHO.. climate plays a factor...I passed buildings that were built less than five years ago....paint failure. ..white washing faded colors etc...imo...they all one coated and used sw....with all due respect my wife already talked about how behr has 18 colorants, I think behr is a great paint I've used bm...and love it as well but I don't think anyone has paid attention to behrs durability in the sun as well as interiors ,so with that said where do you live is the question


----------



## bklynboy1970 (Oct 8, 2013)

Prime & two finish coat and no problems....fl one coat hit and quit....no...no but they want as much for themselves out of the job...scoundrels they are imo contractors


----------



## Pretty Handy Mandi (Oct 6, 2013)

...nice tangent bklynboy. 

Climate does factor in to paint performance.


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

I live in Fla. and the quick fade is the reason I will NEVER use Behr ext. again. Looks OK when applied but in just a couple years the fade is very noticeable.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

I live in the nice sun shinny Pacific North west and Berh paint can't hold up for even six months to the amount of sun we get. I hope you notice my sarcasm. Bklyboy!


----------



## Paint guy 55 (Apr 15, 2014)

Rob27shred said:


> +1 for you sir. I concur with the paint + primer being a gimmic & have ways operated under that assumption. The company I work for now is owned by 2 former SW sales reps & they more than confirmed my suspicions of paint + primer products. The devil is in the details, always read the fine print!


Best if applied two coats over primer. Just left HD. Amazing. I would have never bought into it anyway but it's a compete contradictory statement from sales people to back of can. Sad.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Best all-around interior paint?

That's easy...either Speedwall or America's Finest. :jester:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I enjoy 0voc promar 200 for all purpose wall paint value, ease of use, predictibility, great coverage except for a couple deep colo(u)rs. 

For trouble colo(u)rs aura has always worked best.

If budget isn't an issue: Natura!


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

promar 200 isnt what it used to be. I stopped using it for condos recently. Just too many problems with flash and cuttin in not matching the rolling. That and it shows every flaw in the drywall.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Boco said:


> promar 200 isnt what it used to be. I stopped using it for condos recently. Just too many problems with flash and cuttin in not matching the rolling. That and it shows every flaw in the drywall.


My mileage is different. 

What do you use instead?


----------



## MarkSW (May 11, 2014)

Paint & primer in one is for drywall. It's not a sealing primer, not meant for dark colors. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

On walls, I like BM Ultraspec, and I like it more than SW Cashmere. 

- I can get any color in two coats with it (which I think should be true of any paint, if applied correctly).

- has almost no smell (less than a lot of "0-VOC" paints)

- brushes on easily

- low-splatter, even with fast rolling

- touches up incredibly well

- rarely flashes

- blocks almost any stain (in a kids room, I did 2 coats over pencil, marker, and crayon. A little bled into the first coat, second one absolutely nothing. I tested it first, and I would test it for every color I put up before relying on it)

- priced in the low $30's in the PNW 

- Comes in "low-sheen," half between flat and satin, with the washability of Satin. This is my favorite option for rooms that don't have moisture. 

I've used Emerald, Regal Select, and Aura. Emerald made my eyes sting, and Regal Select and Aura both brush minimally better...a little smoother feeling, which wears out my hand a little less. But for $20 more a gallon? You gotta be kidding me...they're not that much better, IMO


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

I'd like to figure out trim a bit more, though.

I don't like the way ProClassic Waterborn looks when it's dry...it looks really plasticky to me.

I love the way Advance and PC water-based alkyd look, brush out, and perform, but there's that damn phantom drip issue. 

I sometimes use Regal Select for trim, but I worry about how durable it will prove to be. I have a repeat client I've been using it for, so I guess I'll find out in a year or two.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

TJ Paint said:


> My mileage is different.
> 
> What do you use instead?


 Went to PPG ultrahide 150 eggshell. Its quite a bit cheaper for me as well as covers . I just started using it so i havent really tried out any deep base colors yet.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Boco said:


> Went to PPG ultrahide 150 eggshell. Its quite a bit cheaper for me as well as covers . I just started using it so i havent really tried out any deep base colors yet.


It has better hide than 200 zero?

One of my all time favorite value wall paints was P&L gold line eggshell. Had great hide, and easy to apply, very legit price too.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I've used a ton of Ultra spec and agree with the above positive posts. Covers great. Touch up great. I didn't like the 'low sheen' sheen on darker or even mid tone colors. Too shiny. Went back to regal select matte. It's more $ but I like it better. Still use Ultra flat for ceilings unless it has to be super dead flat , then I'll buy the bm ceiling paint. 
Trim Advance. I'd like to try the Regal just for kicks but hard to beat brushing that Advance. 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## BuckeyePainter (Feb 14, 2014)

Y'all are lucky to have to have BM at your disposal. Maybe I'll relocate. :yes:


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

MSJ Painting said:


> Emerald matte has never given me the issues with touch up or flashing before. That is what I like about it. If you have had issues with flashing over unprimed mud spots or touch ups flashing, I am unsure as to why. I can only speak for my experience which has been all positive. I find that it covers great, is super easy to apply, and we have yet to get a call back as far as durability and washable sides go. I have had to apply more coats with deeper bases, but that is to be expected regardless imo. I have never had any issues with aura either, I just use sw more frequently as they are everywhere here and there are only 3 bm retailers in Columbus.
> 
> Sorry if I came off as a jerk with my earlier comment. No harm intended.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


Thanks. To be fair, I DID make the unprimed test spot in an area with the most critical window lighting and it really can't be seen until you're close to a zero angle with the wall. But still.  I don't want to see touch up spots at all with a matte finish. I will continue to test this paint at home as I really want to like it. It does seem to be durable though as it's been painted about a week and I have already been able to wipe kid smears off with a damp cloth.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Damon T said:


> I've used a ton of Ultra spec and agree with the above positive posts. Covers great. Touch up great. I didn't like the 'low sheen' sheen on darker or even mid tone colors. Too shiny. Went back to regal select matte. It's more $ but I like it better. Still use Ultra flat for ceilings unless it has to be super dead flat , then I'll buy the bm ceiling paint.
> Trim Advance. I'd like to try the Regal just for kicks but hard to beat brushing that Advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my blah blah blah


Only thing I don't like about UltraSpec low sheen is that it seems to take forever to dry before it can be recoated.

Regal Select Matte is my favorite wall paint to PAINT with, but now I'm a little leery of it since the recent thread where it's durability (especially in darker colors) has been brought into question. What customer wants to pay $50/gallon for paint that isn't durable?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Toolnut said:


> I live in Fla. and the quick fade is the reason I will NEVER use Behr ext. again. Looks OK when applied but in just a couple years the fade is very noticeable.


Try Marquee, slow fade.Great color retention.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

How about some exterior paint???

A-100 $17.00/ gallon.....walmart loves that stuff...lol....and for the price..
.so do I...


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

mudbone said:


> Try Marquee, slow fade.Great color retention.


Slow fade? How long has it been on the market, a year?


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

TJ Paint said:


> Slow fade? How long has it been on the market, a year?


You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Regal Select Matte is my favorite wall paint to PAINT with said:


> I missed that thread on durability. What were the issues?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Damon T said:


> I missed that thread on durability. What were the issues?


http://www.painttalk.com/f2/modern-colorants-too-delicate-27920/


----------



## autobear (Apr 29, 2014)

Marquee Interior One Coat Paint. 


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Just got done doing a few rooms with Miller and did two others with Rodda. Have say Rodda is by far hands down the best better then anything SW can put out.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't understand why some painters care about low cost of some paints? The ho is paying for the paint. The only thing that should be of relevance is that we as painters can get a variety of paints at a large discount than what ho's can get it for. Price should be used to generate value comparisons. As in the cost of the job would be x amount if I used superpaint, due to the fact that the paint will not last as long as if I use a more expensive, but more durable paint such as aura.
Are there painters out there that profit from adding paint into bids at a low cost?


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Exactoman said:


> I don't understand why some painters care about low cost of some paints? The ho is paying for the paint. The only thing that should be of relevance is that we as painters can get a variety of paints at a large discount than what ho's can get it for. Price should be used to generate value comparisons. As in the cost of the job would be x amount if I used superpaint, due to the fact that the paint will not last as long as if I use a more expensive, but more durable paint such as aura.
> Are there painters out there that profit from adding paint into bids at a low cost?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


To those on a limited budget, or to realtors who want a quick fix/flip, the price of paint is an issue, enough so that attempting to bid their jobs with high-end paint would be a deal killer. Of course this isn't an issue with wealthier clientele.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

No, I get that. Totally. I understand the parameters of each specific job. What I mean, is are people bidding labor and supplies separately, or have they interwoven their labor and material together, so that if they go over on material, they think it costs them, whereas if they come under, they profit? Hence, using lower tagged materials, in order to have a bit more money? I never pay for material. I give an estimate for materials, which 95% is spot on, but if I go over or under! I bring ho receipts to account for any discrepancy in either direction.


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

Exactoman said:


> I don't understand why some painters care about low cost of some paints? The ho is paying for the paint. The only thing that should be of relevance is that we as painters can get a variety of paints at a large discount than what ho's can get it for. Price should be used to generate value comparisons. As in the cost of the job would be x amount if I used superpaint, due to the fact that the paint will not last as long as if I use a more expensive, but more durable paint such as aura.
> Are there painters out there that profit from adding paint into bids at a low cost?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


I care about all costs. Business minded painters have been arguing that we should never care about the cost of the paint since the customer is paying for it, but I have never understood that logic. If I'm a contractor, I think it is my job to provide my customers with the best value always. I'm not going to paint a garage with Aura, but if a customer is getting 3 bids to have their garage painted, do you really think they are looking at which painter is using which paint? They are looking at how much it costs to get their garage painted. If I am paying less for my paint than the other guy, I will win the job! Yippee!


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Exactoman said:


> No, I get that. Totally. I understand the parameters of each specific job. What I mean, is are people bidding labor and supplies separately, or have they interwoven their labor and material together, so that if they go over on material, they think it costs them, whereas if they come under, they profit? Hence, using lower tagged materials, in order to have a bit more money? I never pay for material. I give an estimate for materials, which 95% is spot on, but if I go over or under! I bring ho receipts to account for any discrepancy in either direcSent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com[/QUOss
> 
> It sounds as though we operate in the same way. If you are showing receipts to customers, I assume that means you don't mark up paint at all. If not, how do you account for time/gas etc. spent getting paint? Is it built in to your labor charge? That is how I approach this issue.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Exactoman said:


> No, I get that. Totally. I understand the parameters of each specific job. What I mean, is are people bidding labor and supplies separately, or have they interwoven their labor and material together, so that if they go over on material, they think it costs them, whereas if they come under, they profit? Hence, using lower tagged materials, in order to have a bit more money? I never pay for material. I give an estimate for materials, which 95% is spot on, but if I go over or under! I bring ho receipts to account for any discrepancy in either direction.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com



I understand where your coming from and at times in the past have used this approach. Lately though, my thinking as been that my customers don't want to be bothered with details like a separate labor and material charge, or any price uncertainty related to materials. 

Years ago one cranky customer asked me when I proposed a material 'estimate', " Your the professional, shouldn't you know exactly how much paint its going to take?" When I thought about it, well yes I should know. 


Basically I see it as a customer service issue. One price, labor and materials, no uncertainty. I will take the risk of being wrong and pad the material cost to cover my butt


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Semiprojohn, I guess I didn't look at it that way before, time and effort and gas in getting the material and all. And you jay, I like the way you put it, in that maybe it does make more sense just to package it all together, toss a little extra my way to cover any unforeseen extras. I mean it, that makes most sense. And that is why I got on here in the first place, to get to see and converse with how others have been successful and why. Thanks.


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

There's the best, ok, and crappy paints. 

Each has its place. I just don't like visiting crappytown. It's not a fun place to visit.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> There's the best, ok, and crappy paints.
> 
> Each has its place. I just don't like visiting crappytown. It's not a fun place to visit.


Oh com on! You know you like it:jester: else why even bring it up:whistling2:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Northwest_painter said:


> Oh com on! You know you like it:jester: else why even bring it up:whistling2:


Flashbacks are a sonofagun!


----------



## lewisreed121 (Aug 24, 2020)

You can tint your property with the greatest interior decorative paint for an incredible, stylish appeal. White hues usually give a house a distinct and beautiful look. As a result, choose white hues for your home.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

lewisreed121 said:


> You can tint your property with the greatest interior decorative paint for an incredible, stylish appeal. White hues usually give a house a distinct and beautiful look. As a result, choose white hues for your home.


So random. Who are you and what do you do for a living??


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

finishesbykevyn said:


> So random. Who are you and what do you do for a living??


My guess is he sells stuff on facebook, and has multiple accounts and posts here to make his alt accounts appear more legit. I really think its all the same guy doing this over and over again. I wish he would just stop necrobumping.


----------



## Hissing Cobra (Feb 24, 2014)

I was a full time house painter from 1985 - 2001 and while I don't do it on a daily basis anymore I still do quite a few side jobs every year. With that being said, the best interior paint that I've ever used is Benjamin Moore's Regal Select and it's all that I will use. Hand's down, it's the best paint that I've ever bought and I've NEVER had a problem with it. I'll use their Regal Select Semi-Gloss on woodwork and the Regal Select Eggshell on walls. I've never had bubbling, peeling, sagging, etc... when using it. Also, I always apply two coats with a sanding of 220 grit sandpaper and a thorough vacuuming before the 2nd coat goes on. I want my woodwork and my walls to be smooth like a baby's ass and not rough like 80 grit sandpaper.


----------

